# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Ιδανική ηλικία της καρδερίνας ικανή για αναπαραγωγή.

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τι ηλικία θα πρέπει να έχει μία καρδερίνα για να είναι ικανή να φέρει σε πέρας μία "σωστή" και ολοκληρωμένη αναπαραγωγή ?

Και τι εννοώ ...

Να έρθουν σε φυσιολογική επαφή με τον έτερο σύντροφο, να φτιάξουν φωλιά, να κλωσήσουν, να μεγαλώσουν τους νεοσσούς....φυσιολογικά.


Για το θέμα της ηλικίας είναι το ίδιο και για τα δύο φύλα ?


Θα μπορόυσαν οι πιο παλιοί να μας πουν τις εμπειρίες τους ?

----------


## geam

τα αρσενικά από την ηλικία των 9 μηνών και πάνω,  μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν, και να γονιμοποιήσουν τα αυγά του θηλυκού.... 
τα θηλυκά λίγο αργότερα.... δηλαδή από τους 10 μήνες και μετά....
(υποκειμενική γνώμη από καθαρά προσωπική εμπειρία και παρακολούθηση των δικών μου...)

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Δεν θα ανφερθω στα αρσενικα αλλα μονο για τα θηλυκα.Και αυτο γιατι τα αρσενικα μολις ντυθουν και τα βρει η ανοιξη ειναι ετοιμα το θεμα ειναι τα θηλυκα .Ταπουλια που ειναι πανω απο 9 μηνων ειναι ετοιμα αναπαραγωγικα υπο ορους ,αν ειναι γεννημενο μαρτη απριλη οκ ανειναι ιουλιο αυγουστο οχι ,ειναι προτιμοτερο να τα αφησουμε για εναν χρονο και μιλαω για πουλια εκτρωφης και οχι στην φυση,τα χρονια που ασχολουμε με την καρδερινα θηλυκα που τον μαιο ιουνιο εχουν κλεισει χρονο τα πανε περιφημα, τα μεταγεννεστερα εχουν πολλα προβληματα ,ακολουθοντας το ενστικτο τους αναπαραγωντε με πολλα προβληματα ομως πχ ατελιωτες φωλιες, αταιστα μικρα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δεν θα ανφερθω στα αρσενικα αλλα μονο για τα θηλυκα.Και αυτο γιατι τα αρσενικα μολις ντυθουν και τα βρει η ανοιξη ειναι ετοιμα το θεμα ειναι τα θηλυκα .Ταπουλια που ειναι πανω απο 9 μηνων ειναι ετοιμα αναπαραγωγικα υπο ορους ,αν ειναι γεννημενο μαρτη απριλη οκ ανειναι ιουλιο αυγουστο οχι ,ειναι προτιμοτερο να τα αφησουμε για εναν χρονο και μιλαω για πουλια εκτρωφης και οχι στην φυση,τα χρονια που ασχολουμε με την καρδερινα θηλυκα που τον μαιο ιουνιο εχουν κλεισει χρονο τα πανε περιφημα, τα μεταγεννεστερα εχουν πολλα προβληματα ,ακολουθοντας το ενστικτο τους αναπαραγωντε με πολλα προβληματα ομως πχ ατελιωτες φωλιες, αταιστα μικρα


Το θυλήκό που είναι 9-10 μηνών Γιώργο ξεκινάει την διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής αλλά δεν την ολοκληρώνει θέλεις να μας πεις ?

Η ερώτηση ισχύει και για τους δύο Γιώργηδες.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

[ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ]Λιγες γεννες με λιγα αβγα θανατος της μανας στην διαρκεια της επωασης  κλπ κλπ και ποτε δεν βαζω πουλια ιδιας ηλικιας ζευγαρι ,το ενα θα ειναι μεγαλητερο ,προτιμω το θηλυκο,τουλαχιστων ενα χρονο μεγαλητερο, αν εχεις λιγα ζευγαρια δεν το διακινδυνευεις ειδικα αν εισαι απειρος, ειναι μεγαλο μυστηριο οι καρδερινες και δεν πρεπει να απογοητευτεις με την πρωτη .

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Υπαρχουν εξερεσεις στον κανονα αλλακαι παλιρισκαρεις πολλα απο θανατο εως κανεναν απογονο.Ενα παραδειγμα η μανα που σου εδειξα  χρονιαρα ζευγαρωνει με μια φωλια μονο στο ενεργητικο της με δυο πουλια ζωντανα περυσι φετος απο μαιο μεχρι και αυγουστο 5φωλιες και 16 μικρα εν ζωη τυχαιο?ισως ,για μενα ομως καταγραφεται σαν στατιστικο στοιχιο.

----------


## aeras

http://genomics.senescence.info/spec...elis_carduelis
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://genomics.senescence.info/species/entry.php%3Fspecies%3DCarduelis_carduelis&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dsexual%2Bmaturity%2Bcarduelis%26clien  t%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DAsB%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:el :Embarrassment: fficial

----------


## antonispahn

> http://genomics.senescence.info/spec...elis_carduelis
> http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://genomics.senescence.info/species/entry.php%3Fspecies%3DCarduelis_carduelis&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dsexual%2Bmaturity%2Bcarduelis%26clien  t%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DAsB%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:elfficial


 Καλα ο τυπος λεει οτι η καρδερνα ζει 27 χρονια?

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ακριβως << τυπος >> αλλα μαλλον μια αρκετη σοβαρη σελιδα 

http://www.senescence.info/

που αναφερει ως πηγη αυτων που αναφερει εκει ,δυο επιστημονικες ερευνες 

*References*


[0729] Moller (2006), Sociality, age at first reproduction and senescence: comparative analyses of birds, PubMed[0405] Holmes and Austad (1995), Birds as animal models for the comparative biology of aging: a prospectus, PubMedκαι συγκεκριμενα (αν ανοιξουμε τα λινκ ) αυτες


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...?dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7...?dopt=Abstract

που δυστυχως δεν εχουμε ελευθερο το κειμενο ,ωστε να δουμε που αναφερεται 

παντως 

εδω εχουμε και για αλλα πουλια και ζωα
http://genomics.senescence.info/spec...o.php?id=0405#


Aves, Columba livia, Corvus corax, Taeniopygia guttata, Hide citationsCarduelis carduelis, Serinus canaria, Melopsittacus undulatus, Homo sapiens, Mus musculus





Accipiter gentilis, Accipiter nisus, Buteo buteo, Circaetus gallicus, Hide citationsCircus aeruginosus, Circus pygargus, Gyps fulvus, Milvus migrans, Milvus milvus, Pernis apivorus, Anas clypeata, Anas penelope, Anas platyrhynchos, Anas querquedula, Anser anser, Anser brachyrhynchus, Anser fabalis, Aythya ferina,Aythya fuligula, Aythya marila, Branta bernicla, Branta canadensis, Branta leucopsis, Chen caerulescens, Cygnus cygnus, Cygnus olor, Melanitta fusca, Mergus merganser, Mergus serrator, Netta rufina, Somateria mollissima, Tadorna tadorna, Apus apus, Apus melba, Alca torda, Cepphus grylle, Fratercula arctica, Uria aalge, Charadrius alexandrinus,Charadrius dubius, Charadrius hiaticula, Pluvialis apricaria, Pluvialis squatarola, Vanellus vanellus, Haematopus ostralegus, Chlidonias niger, Chroicocephalus genei, Chroicocephalus ridibundus, Gelochelidon nilotica, Hydroprogne caspia, Ichthyaetus audouinii, Ichthyaetus ichthyaetus, Ichthyaetus melanocephalus, Larus cachinnans, Larus canus,Larus fuscus, Larus marinus, Rissa tridactyla, Sterna dougallii, Sterna hirundo, Sterna paradisaea, Sternula albifrons,Thalasseus sandvicensis, Recurvirostra avosetta, Actitis hypoleucos, Arenaria interpres, Calidris alba, Calidris alpina,Calidris canutus, Calidris ferruginea, Calidris maritima, Calidris minuta, Gallinago gallinago, Limosa lapponica, Limosa limosa, Lymnocryptes minimus, Numenius arquata, Numenius phaeopus, Philomachus pugnax, Scolopax rusticola,Tringa erythropus, Tringa glareola, Tringa nebularia, Tringa ochropus, Tringa totanus, Stercorarius skua, Columba oenas, Columba palumbus, Streptopelia decaocto, Streptopelia turtur, Alcedo atthis, Merops apiaster, Cuculus canorus,Falco columbarius, Falco naumanni, Falco subbuteo, Falco tinnunculus, Coturnix coturnix, Lagopus lagopus, Lyrurus tetrix, Perdix perdix, Tetrao urogallus, Gavia arctica, Gavia stellata, Grus grus, Fulica atra, Gallinula chloropus, Rallus aquaticus, Aegithalos caudatus, Alauda arvensis, Galerida cristata, Lullula arborea, Bombycilla garrulus, Certhia brachydactyla, Certhia familiaris, Cinclus cinclus, Corvus corone, Corvus frugilegus, Corvus monedula, Garrulus glandarius, Nucifraga caryocatactes, Pica pica, Pyrrhocorax graculus, Pyrrhocorax pyrrhocorax, Emberiza calandra,Emberiza cirlus, Emberiza citrinella, Emberiza schoeniclus, Plectrophenax nivalis, Carduelis cannabina, Carduelis carduelis, Carduelis chloris, Carduelis citrinella, Carduelis flammea, Carduelis flavirostris, Carduelis spinus, Carpodacus erythrinus, Coccothraustes coccothraustes, Fringilla coelebs, Fringilla montifringilla, Loxia curvirostra, Pyrrhula pyrrhula,Serinus serinus, Delichon urbicum, Hirundo rustica, Riparia riparia, Lanius collurio, Lanius excubitor, Lanius senator,Anthus petrosus, Anthus pratensis, Anthus trivialis, Motacilla alba, Motacilla cinerea, Motacilla flava, Erithacus rubecula, Ficedula albicollis, Ficedula hypoleuca, Luscinia luscinia, Luscinia megarhynchos, Luscinia svecica, Muscicapa striata, Oenanthe oenanthe, Phoenicurus ochruros, Phoenicurus phoenicurus, Saxicola rubetra, Saxicola torquatus,Oriolus oriolus, Cyanistes caeruleus, Lophophanes cristatus, Parus major, Periparus ater, Poecile palustris, Passer domesticus, Passer hispaniolensis, Passer montanus, Prunella modularis, Regulus regulus, Remiz pendulinus, Sitta europaea, Sturnus vulgaris, Acrocephalus arundinaceus, Acrocephalus melanopogon, Acrocephalus palustris,Acrocephalus schoenobaenus, Acrocephalus scirpaceus, Cettia cetti, Hippolais icterina, Hippolais pallida, Hippolais polyglotta, Locustella luscinioides, Locustella naevia, Panurus biarmicus, Phylloscopus collybita, Phylloscopus sibilatrix,Phylloscopus trochilus, Sylvia atricapilla, Sylvia borin, Sylvia communis, Sylvia curruca, Sylvia melanocephala, Sylvia nisoria, Troglodytes troglodytes, Turdus iliacus, Turdus merula, Turdus philomelos, Turdus pilaris, Turdus torquatus,Turdus viscivorus, Ardea alba, Ardea cinerea, Ardea purpurea, Botaurus stellaris, Bubulcus ibis, Egretta garzetta,Ixobrychus minutus, Platalea leucorodia, Plegadis falcinellus, Phoenicopterus roseus, Dendrocopos major, Dendrocopos medius, Dendrocopos minor, Dryocopus martius, Jynx torquilla, Picus viridis, Podiceps cristatus, Tachybaptus ruficollis,Hydrobates pelagicus, Calonectris diomedea, Puffinus puffinus, Caprimulgus europaeus, Aegolius funereus, Asio flammeus, Asio otus, Athene noctua, Bubo bubo, Glaucidium passerinum, Otus scops, Strix aluco, Strix nebulosa, Strix uralensis, Tyto alba, Phalacrocorax aristotelis, Morus bassanus, Upupa epops

----------


## jk21

τον ανθρωπο τον δινει με ανωτατο οριο τα 122.5 χρονια

http://genomics.senescence.info/spec...s=Homo_sapiens

122.5 years (captivity)

.... στην αιχμαλωσια  (captivity )  ::

----------


## ninos

> Καλα ο τυπος λεει οτι η καρδερνα ζει 27 χρονια?


και βάλε........ :Happy0187:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> http://genomics.senescence.info/spec...elis_carduelis
> http://translate.google.gr/translate...la:el:official


Μιχάλη δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.

 :sad:

----------


## jk21

> Μιχάλη δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.


αν και το συνηθιζει ο μπαγασας να μας το κανει και σε λινκ που δυσκολα βγαζεις ακρη και θα επρεπε να τον αναγκασουμε να μας εξηγησει (Μιχαλη σε εχει ρωτησει και αλλα ο Βασιλης σε αλλο θεμα και ακομα περιμενουμε ... κατι για βιταμινες Α και πρωτεινες αν θυμασαι ) 

θα τον διευκολυνω γιατι μπορει να δοθει αυτο που θελει να μας πει ,με συντομη παραθεση απο το συνδεσμο που εδωσε 

στο συνδεσμο δινει για τις καρδερινες σαν ηλικια σεξουαλικης ωριμοτητας και για τα δυο φυλα τις 365 μερες 


http://genomics.senescence.info/spec...elis_carduelis

Γυναικεία σεξουαλική ωριμότητα365 ημέρες
Η ανδρική σεξουαλική ωριμότητα365 ημέρες

Female sexual maturity365 days
Male sexual maturity365 days

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ηρθαν στα χερια μου δυο καρδερινες εκτρωφης γεννημενες στις 13 Αυγουστου 2013.
Κατα ποσο θα μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν το 2014 ?
Ή τις αφηνω για το 2015?

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για το θηλυκο ,γιατι φετος που ειχα μικρα απο ενα ζευγαρακι (ατυχο .... τα ξερετε .. ) η θηλυκια ηταν ενηλικη .Ο αρσενικος ομως με 4 ενσπορα αυγα ,ειχε γεννηθει προς το τελος ιουλιου αν θυμαμαι καλα ,στην εκτροφη του Γιωργη του geam .Σεξουαλικα δηλαδη (ορμονικα ... αν ειναι γονιμα ) τα αρσενικα μαλλον ειναι ετοιμα .Ειχαν ζευγαρωσει τελη μαη .Απο κει και περα ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα πουλιου και τελικης συμπεριφορας του ,οταν θα εχει ηδη βατευτει ενσπορα η θηλυκια .... τις συμπεριφορες ενος ανηλικου ζευγαριου ,οσο μπορει να υπαρξει στατιστικο δειγμα ,θα σου τις πουνε και αλλα παιδια που εχουν πολυ μεγαλυτερη εκτροφικη πειρα και γεννες απο ανηλικα στο παρελθον .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ηρθαν στα χερια μου δυο καρδερινες εκτρωφης γεννημενες στις 13 Αυγουστου 2013.
> Κατα ποσο θα μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν το 2014 ?
> Ή τις αφηνω για το 2015?


Αν τα διαχειριστείς σωστά.....μια χαρά είναι Θοδωρή.

Προχώρα.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Για τα καναρινια αρσενικο τιμπραντο δικο μου 7 μηνων ειχε 5 ενσπορα αυγα με την δικια σου σιναμον.
Απλα σεν ξερω κατα ποσο οι θυληκιες καρδερινες θα ζευγαρωσουν αφου εχουν γεννηθει μεσα Αυγουστου.
Εγω πιστευω αν ζευγαρωσουν θα ζευγαρωσουν Ιουνιο με Ιουλιο

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ στη φυση αν μιλαμε για balcanica ,στα φορτε τους ειναι απο τελη απριλη και μετα και σταματουν μεσα ιουλη συνηθως ΄την δευτερη γεννα  .στην εκτροφη θα ακουσεις συχνα για αναπαραγωγη ιουλη ,και πιο σπανια και αυγουστο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εγω πιστευω αν ζευγαρωσουν θα ζευγαρωσουν Ιουνιο με Ιουλιο


Πέρσυ θηλυκιά Σεπτεμβρίου ....μου έκανε τα πρώτα αυγά 15 Ιουλίου.

Δεν σε νοιάζει ο χρόνος.

Το θέμα είναι να κάνεις σωστή διαχείριση στα πουλιά απο τώρα και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα ...ΑΝ το πουλί θελήσει να προχωρήσει σε αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## Θοδωρής

οκ τοτε μπαινουν κανονικα στην προετιμασια της αναπαραγωγης για να μπουν το 2014 για αναπαραγωγη

----------


## ninos

δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα εαν δοκιμασεις

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν έχω ιδέα αλλά νομίζω αυτά θα ξέρουν αν θα είναι Ετοιμα καρδερίνες είναι δεν μπορεί!

----------

